# Monster Front Two Point



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Had the opportunity to spend this past Monday wandering the front in search of deer. We were in them all day, however no shots had presented themselves. On the walk back to the car, we saw this guy bedded down all alone...My two buddies circled around the ridgetop above this buck, and I started walking down the hill he was facing. When he was halfway down he got up and started moseying up the ridge where my friends were positioned. I motioned one to head right 15 yards and get down. Five seconds later the buck jumped into his lap at 18 yards and poof, he was down. It was awesome watching the whole thing, and seeing the reaction of the buck when he first realized there was someone else and second when he was shot. Buck was dead in 20 seconds with a double lung shot. Beautiful coat, and was a large mature buck. Weighed in at over 200 pounds after being gutted, and a 27" two point (or as we told our friend who is in Law School at Indiana a six point!).

Awesome day. Next time I am taking some food.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. 27" two point? Freakin' A!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW Big two point.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, that's me!! Fun day on the mountain my friend, thanks for your help. 

I included another angle just for kicks.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats! I just became a member of the big 2 point club myself recently.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a nice buck. Reminds me of when i was doing some work at this old lady's house out by Toole and she asked if i wanted to see some big antlers out in her shed..... i was a little reluctant but when we went out there was a Mammoth 2 point deer antlers on the wall. I mean they were twice as big as what your picture is showing. for a second i thought it might be a elk with weird forks. I wish i would have gotten a pic. Any ways there are some big deer up there and good on ya'll for taking one.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

What a great hunt story, nothing dramatic except the outcome. Sometimes it all works out. Congrats!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME 2X2! Great trophy right there!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's the kind of two point you never have to think twice about shooting. Congrats.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW.. That is a SUPER! Great Lookin BUCK! U Livin Right? Or What? CONGRATS on a GREAT BUCK!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya baby! That is a big ol big one! Congrats!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck, no matter how many points he has. Also, that is a primo cape, great colors. Sounds like excellent memories made with friends.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great looking deer!

I like big two points... and big three points... and big four points...  

Good job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, I love it!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I make fun of people who say they shot a "big" two-point. But...I gotta hand it to ya, That's a big two-point!


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice buck, a shooter for me.


----------

